# Vostok Amphibia On A Bracelet



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I know Amphibia's have been on the Forum recently, here's mine I bought off George on one of Roys Vostok bracelets.

As with all the watches I have aquired off other members, this one came in perfect order exactly as desribed. As has been said before these are great value for money apart from the crown which is very poor, it feels as if it's ready to come of in your hand!!

Not so sure about the styling of these but it is growing on me! but the case shape is nice and very solid.

Overall a nice watch (in a different way to my other watches, if that makes sense)

The bracelet is a bit dodgy but "hey" it only cost Â£6.

Question, can you wind these to get them going or are they like Seiko's and you give them a shake. It did not feel as it would wind but a shake got it going O.K

MIKE..

P.S George/Roy If this sounds critical of the watch/bracelet you sold me don't worry I'm very pleased with it making a "quirky" addition to the collection.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

They do wind Mike. Unscrew the crown and carefully pull out to first click then the trick is to wind without relocating the threads and screwing the crown back in!

I love them best VFM watch by a long way.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

> it feels as if it's ready to come of in your hand!!


They all do that. I have had mine apart to investagate. There is a square drive in the crown and holding it away from the threads while you wind will keep it in engagement, back and forward for that euphoric silky smooth experience.

Mine winds before it clicks. at the first click is the setting position. and is on a mesh. Pic somewhere in the archives.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

The search tool is great.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't worry about the crown Mike, it's meant to be like that. It's an anti-break mechanism that stops big Russian fingers knackering the stem.









Vostoks are great, never had a bad one yet.









It looks good on the bracelet, for six quid who could complain?

Just enjoy it, it's a good, workman like watch.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

WANT TO SWAP BRACELETS, DAVID!!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks, Paul and David I have found the "knack" to winding it, as I said "quirky"

Aren't these mechanicals so much fun compared to quartz!!

MIKE..


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Nice watch Mike, It's just like mine.









I thought that I was the only one with a dodgy bracelet.









I would have posted a Picture If I had my website up and running.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've got one just like that too







Coincidentally I'm wearing it today and took a snapshot earlier. This one's on the leather strap from a Dolphin 24hr.

I like it on that bracelet Mike. Might give that a go myself.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Another Vostok convert.

I wouldn't worry about the crown too much. It may wobble when out but it spends much of it's time screwed down. I've got some from the 70's and the crowns are still fine







.

It seems to be the water seals that go first unless the watch is roughly treated.

As Paul says- a bit of flexibility is sometimes advantageous







.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Mike,

I'm glad the winder seeems to be a Russian "safety mechanism"







but also very glad you like it. I certainly got to like it in the short time I had it: solid, durable watch.

Very nice to see it on the bracelet too, you see a lot of Amphibias on bracelets on other websites, so it make a nice change to see one here.


----------

